# Ati drivers for ubuntu



## ScSiDaN (May 23, 2008)

i downloaded ati drivers for ubuntu but when i try to install the drivers it says you have to be a super-user. i have tried logging in as su with a empty password but nothing. can someone help?


----------



## knowledge123 (May 23, 2008)

hey ScSiDaN, Use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, it should show your gpu, you have to check it (iirc) and click ok to download them.

In Software Sources enable all of the repositories if they aren't already enabled.


----------



## xfire (May 23, 2008)

You need to login as root.
Also check Restricted drivers under System menu.


----------

